# tipps gratis bilderquellen für website (pinwanddessign)



## pointhi (5. Februar 2012)

hy,
ich arbeite aktuell (wenn ich zeit habe) an dem design meiner website. Hauptsächlich wohl desswegen weil meine aktuelle testseite auf einen eigenen CMS läuft und ich nicht das wissen/erfahrung/lust dazu habe sie auf Joomla umzuschreiben. Auch will ich eine einzigartige seite ohlinestellen.

Meine Idee war dabei eine pinwand aus kork zu benutzen, darauf ist ein zettel mit dem Content. Das hab ich ja soweit geschafft, es war aber das schon nicht einfach einen kachelbaren korkhintergrund und einen kachelbaren zettel zu finden (mittels google bildersuche).

Vor ein paar tagen wollte ich dann pinwandzetteln und "pinnwandnadeln" zu suchen, aber jedes gutes foto war kostenpflichtig. Da ich kein geld für die seite ausgeben will und  ich nicht mal weiß ob sie am schluss noch so aussehen wird will ich gratis grafiken nutzen.
Da ihr wesentlich mehr erfahrung in solchen sachen habt wollte ich jetzt fragen ob ihr villeicht eine gute gratis bilderquelle wisst wo ich passende bilder finde. Ich will dort aber keine abfotografierten sachen die ich dann noch stundenlang nachbearbeiten muss.

hier der aktuelle status der seite damit ihr villeicht wisst was ich meine: http://eap.4lima.de/

ich hab jetzt nichts gefuden aber kann man hier irgendwo einen thread aufmachen für unfertige seiten? Beim aktuellen status bin ich noch nicht wirklich zufrieden hab aber auch keine ahnung wie ich das am besten zum besseren ändern kann bzw. wie ich es ändern muss (schriftart, schriftfarbe, skallierung). Bin derzeit bei grafik/typografie eine anfänger, aber nach ca. 7-8 layouts ist man schon wesentlich selbskritischer. Meine ersten 2-3 layouts könnten augenkrebst verursachen so schlecht sind die ;-)

mfg. pointhi


----------

